# Willowbark's Triplets! New fluffy pics!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

A7- Proctor Hill Farm SV Cypress








A8- Proctor Hill Farm SV Juniper 








A9- Proctor Hill Farm SV Arnica 








All together


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

I want that chocolate doeling!!!!! 
Congats on the three healthy, beautiful babies!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Isnt she sweet- just look at that face!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Beautiful babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Oh my gosh! How adorable! Those are moonspots right? One looks like their daddy, one looks like mom and one looks like... what's the goat equivalent of the mailman?

Can't wait to see them all stretched out!

:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

CONGRATS ON THE THREE CUTIES :clap: !!!! I missed the delivery darn it!

They look very healthy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Wow, impressive with the three! Momma did fantastic, look at those colors! :wahoo: Congrats on the bunch. :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Haha- thats very funny!  
The sundgau coloring comes from Sal's lines somewhere, quite a few of the promisedland goats carry that coloring.
And yes Sal decided to share his moonspots- yay! 
OH MAN its going to take some serious willpower not to keep this buckling- I had already said I was thinking about it and look at him! :drool:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

CONGRATS :clap: ON THE THREE BABIES......THEY ARE SO VERY DARN CUTE!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Congrats on 3 sweet adorable babys. :hug: Pretty, pretty babys & mom looks very pleased with herself.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Very nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Congrats on such beautiful babies! Look at those spots....he sure would be tempting to keep!

They are very nice sized and look to all be the same size....and a very nice number/ratio too!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Congrats they are all so cute...I love love love that chocolate doeling!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

WHY must you show me these doelings....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Congrats!!! They are all so cute! I just want to kidnap them all!!!! SOOO cute!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

:balloons: :stars: :balloons: congratulations! they are all so adorable, that buckling is certainly good looking!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Thank You! I am smitten with all three of them- and yes they are all huge and very healthy! 
We will be keeping the swiss marked doe, and we are undecided as of right now for the buckling, he sure is something, but to keep him I should probably let go of one of my older boys. Decisions.....decisions!
I will take some dry and fluffy pictures tomorrow- they all look a bit different colorwise now that they are fluffed up!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

They are GORGEOUS!!!! :drool: Congrats!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Congratulations! That chocolate doeling is a real sweetheart!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Wonderful! I am so happy for you. Congrats and nice spots.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Willowbark's Triplets!*

Here they are fluffed up at about 12 hours old!

Cypress

















Juniper

















Arnica (who is impossible to get a picture of because she would rather sit in your lap!)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Takes Juniper and RUNS like heck!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I just want to pick 'em up and hug 'em through the screen!

Is Arnica completely chocolate with no white? I just love their coloring. So pretty.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep- no white at all that I can see! The camera picks up her gold hues a bit better today
Not sure WHAT exactly her color is- Repartita maybe? I thought Sundgau yesterday, but I think im changing my mind to Chocolate Repartita
Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Look at those faces-most precious!  I can see the gold on her now, great shot.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG THEY ARE SOOOOO CUTE))) I adore them Congrats on the babies!!!


----------

